# Moving to Alicante for work



## Marco744 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

I am from the Netherlands and work in Scotland at the moment. I have the opportunity to get a job in Alicante. Me and my girlfriend are thinking about it. So I will have a job and good income. My girlfriend will not find a job I think. I'll need to be at the airport every working day. What is good areas to live and is it worth moving and settling in Spain. I know the weather is great but what's the other good things. Just looking for some general info as most people on here are looking for work or retired. Not found much info for people around 37 that will have work on arrival. We are looking to get married and have a child as well. What are the chances of it going to a good school and finding a good job?

Thanks in advance.

Marco


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you will be working at or near the airport do you plan to have your own car or use public transport?

That is kind of important in choosing a good area to live, also how long of a commute would you tolerate, what sort of place would you like to live in ie: part of a community, detached villa, rural, coastal, apartment etc... it's all available around here.

If you plan to have a kid whilst here then schools shouldn't be a problem as you could go into the local system when the time comes but there are other options too, mostly at cost.
Finding a job for your GF may be a bit harder, I wouldn't say impossible like some would because you have found one but they are rarer to come across. It all depends I guess. For your kid, who knows, that's years away.

If you can come out for a scouting trip and have a look at some places to rent, it will make life much easier than just turning up and rushing things through.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Marco744 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from the Netherlands and work in Scotland at the moment. I have the opportunity to get a job in Alicante. Me and my girlfriend are thinking about it. So I will have a job and good income. My girlfriend will not find a job I think. I'll need to be at the airport every working day. What is good areas to live and is it worth moving and settling in Spain. I know the weather is great but what's the other good things. Just looking for some general info as most people on here are looking for work or retired. Not found much info for people around 37 that will have work on arrival. We are looking to get married and have a child as well. What are the chances of it going to a good school and finding a good job?
> 
> ...


if you're planning to get married anyway, then do so before you move here - that way your wife will be covered for healthcare as your dependent, otherwise she won't be!

as for if a yet unborn child will find work when s/he eventually leaves school - that's anyone's guess...


----------



## Marco744 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies,

I am planning to have own transportation. Ideally we'd be looking for a 3 bedroom 1 level house with pool and near beach but will probably end up with something completely different. I know schooling is way way off and work even further for any future kid but was just curious about how it all works.

The main thing is that other than weather, is there stuff to do there, how is it to integrate with locals and learn the lingo. What are to pros and cons and would anybody return to uk given the chance. How are the means of living compared with uk if you keep the same amount of salary in euros there?

Good tip about marriage and will take the advise on board.

Thanks for your tips and advise, so nice of you to spend time answering my questions.

Just a bit scared to leave the safety of uk. 

Best regards,

Marco


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Marco744 said:


> The main thing is that other than weather, is there stuff to do there, how is it to integrate with locals and learn the lingo. What are to pros and cons and would anybody return to uk given the chance. How are the means of living compared with uk if you keep the same amount of salary in euros there?


The good weather means people live out of doors much more, they are generally more sociable, and there are plenty of sporting and other outdoor activities. I wouldn't have any worries about meeting people and making friends.

As for cost of living, it depends on your lifestyle! But generally, apart from electricity and internet, most things are cheaper in Spain.


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

Marco.. life here in Spain has changed so much since the very hard recession that Spain is still enduring. Personally, my advice is to stay in the secure environment of UK,, life here is considerably more expensive here,, Electricity is 60% higher than UK.. gas is 75% higher than 5 years ago, no government controls here in Spain. Clothes and shoes for children very expensive although a Primark in Alicante region. From April to end of October very warm but make no mistake the houses here are built without insulation and to keep cool so from November till March you shall be cold indoors. Think carefully and remember that life is great in the sun but that does not make a life. I lived here from 99-2006 and was considerably cheaper and more younger ex-pat families who all now have returned to UK for many reasons not just lack of work. School books are not provided, can cost 200-300 euro per school year etc .. do your homework ... Spanish school is academic led with little or no creative classes and very text book led... suggest you live near a school so your partner can interact with other Mums so she does not feel isolated which is a real danger .. I do sound negative but learning Spanish is a must as very few young Brit mums around.
But whatever you decide Good Luck !!


----------

